# Cigars that produce lots of smoke???



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I have always wondered why some cigars generate more smoke than others. Anyone have the answer?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that the most common culprit for low smoke volume is that the filler is too tight. I.E., improper roll. There may be other causes to this effect but off hand I can't think what they may be. So my answer, short and sweet, a cigar whose filler is "just right" will generate lots of smoke! One rolled too tight, not too much.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

No No No! :nono:

The ones you light are the ones that produce more smoke!  :biggrin:


.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> No No No! :nono:
> 
> The ones you light are the ones that produce more smoke!  :biggrin:
> 
> .


lol, one can never run out of excelent advice here...


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I smoked a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 that had tons of smoke compared to other cigars. It was wonderful.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

CAO Brazilias always seem to put out more smoke than everything else I've got.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> CAO Brazilias always seem to put out more smoke than everything else I've got.


+1 They always seem to billow smoke. One of the reasons I love em! Makes me wonder why I don't have any in the humi..... must... not.... go.... on... cbid!!!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Kristoff Maduro and Sabor Cubano Grand Torpedo have always been real smokestacks for me. Every one has put out tons of smoke and they are both very tasty smokes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> No No No! :nono:
> 
> The ones you light are the ones that produce more smoke!  :biggrin:
> 
> .


LMAO...... Smarty eh? *G*... R & Y Short Churchill. Smoky & wonderful after 6 months rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I have always wondered why some cigars generate more smoke than others. Anyone have the answer?


It is the blend of Tobacco IMHO 
"Types range from the minimally flavored Volado taken from the bottom of the plant, through the light-flavored Seco (dry) taken from the middle of the plant, to the strong Ligero from the upper leaves exposed to the most sunlight. Fatter cigars of larger gauge hold more filler, with greater potential to provide a full body and complex flavor. When used, Ligero is always folded into the middle of the filler because it burns slowly.":laser:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoked a Sancho Panza last night and I thought my apartment was burning down


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

opcorn: Blind but listening. My ears tell me Tarks & Tony will get on well.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It is the blend of Tobacco IMHO
> "Types range from the minimally flavored Volado taken from the bottom of the plant, through the light-flavored Seco (dry) taken from the middle of the plant, to the strong Ligero from the upper leaves exposed to the most sunlight. Fatter cigars of larger gauge hold more filler, with greater potential to provide a full body and complex flavor. When used, Ligero is always folded into the middle of the filler because it burns slowly.":laser:


I agree that blend probably plays a huge roll in this and vitola plays little to no role. I am wondering if farmers use certain techniques in producing tobaccos that generate more smoke or is it all blend?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> opcorn: Blind but listening. My ears tell me Tarks & Tony will get on well.


Meaning?????????????????eace::boxing::horn:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Fuente Work of Art Maduro. Volumnous clouds of white tasty smoke coming off this sucker. I had one and was hooked. Just picked up another 10 last week and am looking for a box .


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

unsafegraphics said:


> CAO Brazilias always seem to put out more smoke than everything else I've got.


+2 on these cigars. Have not run into one that didn't smoke like a 4 alarm fire.


----------

